# Who started you fishing?



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll go first. My father on a unmentionable stream for brook trout. He bought me a Zebco from Kresge that caught alot of fish.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My father. He bought a tiny cabin on a small inland lake, and when I found out that you could catch fish (I was only 5, and had only heard of fish prior to that), I set out to catch some. He wouldn't give me a hook until I caught one without a hook. It took me a couple days, but I finally landed a Sunfish using a snap swivel for a hook. So, he had to give me a hook and it was Game On thereafter. Still is. He never shared my passion, but made sure I was able to indulge my obsession as much as possible. 
A man named John Collins turned me on to Steelhead fishing. My wife still thanks him for that. I do, too. :evilsmile


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

my dad, with cane poles in KY. We caught lotsa snakes, turtles, salamanders and frogs. I don't think there was a fish in that pond.

my papaw had a crik runnin behind his place and there were lots of beautifully colored and huge brim in it. that's what got me hooked.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Grandpa


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

My brother got me into fishing, which was this year. I fished alot when I was younger, but now I'm into a lot more. My girlfriend is sick of hearing my fishing talk, I told her whats better fishing talk or graphic design lingo


----------



## Nick B (Nov 15, 2009)

My father took me fishing when i was a young boy and we fished for carp in the flint river, the fish are nasty but i had a blast cathing them. I lost a couple fishing poles,when them darn fish hit and took off. I cant thank my dad enough for showing me the best sport for keeping life Reel.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My Mom, took me on St Clair in our old 15' Lone Star every chance we had in the 60's. In 1972 I got my boaters certificate and was the captain with my buds most of the time.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

My Mom lord rest her soul got me hooked on fishing,she was the fisher in the family and my Dad got me hooked on hunting.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

My Dad. The most memorable times were the late 60's and though out the 70's, fishing the streams in the Black Hills of South Dakota. He passed away in 1984. 

Thanks for the memories Dad.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Not so much who as what, or where. My dad took me fishing from very early in my life. We always fished warmwater lakes for panfish, bass, or walleye with moderate success. But what really kindled my passion was fishing for trout on the stream that ran through my neighborhood. My dad never really liked trout fishing. And today I can take or leave most kinds of warmwater fishing.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

One of the earliest memories I have is trout fishing on the Rifle River with my dad. We still make the annual trip there every year.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

My Dad took me fishing in the creek behind my Grandpas house and Laurel River in KY. don't remember the first time sometime before 1945 .Bud


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

My Dad and Mom took me fishing as soon as I able to walk. We have fished just about every where from Canada to Florida. From when I was about six yrs old until eleven my DAD fished professionally in the BASS tourneys and took our family to just about all of them. Great memories!


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

Grandpa Ernie: Fishing inland lakes in Brighton and Oakland county with my bro's and cousins. First off of Auntie Lu's dock on Crooked Lake for bluegills, probably three years old. Then in the row boat for bass. Then at Uncle Leonard's on Bald Eagle Lake in Ortonville from his pontoon boat loaded up with my brothers and cousins and sandwiches from Kmart! Casting plow jockey rubber worms under docks for bass.

Then we started still fishing for pike with suckers under huge bobbers. Then G'pa Ernie took us icefishing for pike. What an adventure. Still have the old homemade tip ups. Awesome-I should apply for a patent on them in his memory.

From there it was walleye on Lake St Clair and Detroit Rivers. 40" musky was a thrill on a crawler harness one summer in our 14' boat. Wasn't long before he bought a 19' bowrider Thompson and we were trolling muskies on LSC and walleye on Erie.

Dad never got back into it after his dad dragged him out as a kid. Gpa Charlie had Parkinsons from the time I was born. I still have his old fishing rod and tackle box. Wish I could have fished with him as well.

Serraboys have been introduced to this great pursuit. With one of their favorites being to fish at Uncle Harry's in Oscoda. They all caught bass from shore when they were two or three. Fifth grade I take them out of school one day for Steelhead hooky on the Muskegon. We troll for pike and musky in West Michigan and bass fish our little lake. On it goes.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

My grandpa that's the two of us in 1955.










Now I fish with dad and my sons. Here we are on our annual fly-in trip dad is now 91.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

My father. God bless him.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

My father started me fishing . . . Gadabout Gaddis started me fly fishing http://wolverineflyfishingjournal.com/content/first-trout


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

My first memory of fishing was when I was 5 or 6. Italian immigrant grandfather, my dad, and myself. Fishing on the Detroit river in Gramps old plywood cruiser (an Olympia if I remember right). Its the dark of the night and Gramps hooks something big and fights it a long while. This was in the days of metal fishing poles and dacron line. Well he gets the beast up to the side of the boat, and 45 years later I know it was a large sturgeon. Anyways, He starts cursing in Italian and cuts the line! No way would I let that happen today.:lol: They are both gone now. I have fished with the father in law, more lately, and have learned a lot from him. Thankful to all of them for what they taught me.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

My dad took us fishing every chance that he had. "They were the best of times".


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

My Father.


----------



## BlueDun (Jun 5, 2007)

My aunt taught me to fish when I was a kid in the 60's and we stayed at my grandparents in northern MI. My aunt got us up early every morning to go out on a lake and we went back out after dinner - every day unless there was lightning. Grandma encouraged me to go fishing (wading along the river) when my aunt wasn't there. Got away from fishing when I went to college, but started fly fishing about 4 years ago.


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

BlueDun said:


> My aunt taught me to fish when I was a kid in the 60's and we stayed at my grandparents in northern MI. My aunt got us up early every morning to go out on a lake and we went back out after dinner - every day unless there was lightning. Grandma encouraged me to go fishing (wading along the river) when my aunt wasn't there. Got away from fishing when I went to college, but started fly fishing about 4 years ago.


Glad to hear your back to fishing. I had to wade behind my dad. He had waders. I did not, They did not make them that small at the time.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

my dad!! hes 78 now, and slowed down alot. 
the time on the ice with him is priceless..


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My Father, best memories a young man could ever have.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

My Grandfather and Uncle Dub. Caught my first trout while still in diapers in N.Carolina.


----------



## spiritofthewoods (Oct 26, 2009)

My grandpa taught me to fish at the cabin he had up in Gladwin. (I LOVED that place.) I was 5 years old and he and my grandmother took me fishing that day, but it was Grandpa that taught me. 
[/COLOR] 
To this day it is the most vivid memory I have of my grandfather. We caught two "big mouth" bass and a blue gill. (I don't think what we caught that day were _really _bass. I think my grandpa was just b.s.ing!) But I remember that fishing trip damn near every day of my life. That was in the summer.

We lost him that September. So it's not only my most vivid memory of him, it's my last memory of him. And I'm grateful for it.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

My "No son good in law" built me a fly rod 2 years ago for Christmas. I wish I had started 40 years ago!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

My dad and my grandfather on my mom's side. My first trip was either out in the boat on LSC or the mighty Belle River.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

My earliest memories are from my dad and I fishing Fletcher's Floodwaters for bluegills and perch and then getting crawdads with butterfly nets...


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

My mom and dad first got me out fishing when i was around 2-3years old. Can still remember bits and pieces of the first trip. Our family lives all over the state (which is awesome come time for fishing reports ) and we would always meet up at lake dubonnet and fish for panfish, bass, and pike. We actually still follow this tradition to this day... When i got a tad older it was my dad, little bro and i scattered around our favorite beaver dam fishing a creek for brook trout. He definately had lots of patience dealing with two little kids on a tiny, snag filled creek. Sure helped for learning my knots though.... Now i'm just kicking back and waiting for my daughter to hit the right age so i can pay-it-forward. She's almost two, says fishy, can almost say rapala:lol:, and gets mad everytime i take her to the basement with me and dont show her my lure collection. Cant wait till next spring, by then she'll be old enough. Good memories to be had!!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

By the way, this thread was a genius idea. Brings back lots of memories that, if it werent for this, wouldnt have left the back of my mind. Fun stuff


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I always had the fishing bug since I was young. My Dad wasn't into fishing but he would take me a few times. I had an older cousin who took me under his fishing wing and taught me everything and took me out. I came home many times with muck up to here on my pants. My Mom did not like that much and held a gruge against him for teaching me to run the Creek bank. Bluegills, Sunnies and Perch were my first fish and are still the object of my obsession. He also fed my Hunting habit.


----------



## Litehen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

My father and uncle when I was too young to remember. I have pictures of me with fish back when I was three. I caught my first fish on a fly at 5. 50 years and I am still a misspent youth.....


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

my father/uncles/and grandfather. i grew up going up to a lake north of rose city and pretty much camping there all summer long. have been going there since i was 1 year old when i was about 4 they got me into bass fishing and pan fishing from the banks and will never forget when i was 8 and caught a 28 inch large mouth out of that lake my father had it mounted for my birthday and still hangs on my wall to this day. from there my father branched my experience out into pike,walleye,perch,bull head and catfish. 2 years ago i found the joy of steel head fishing and this year introduced my father to it. and we both were introduced into trout fishing this last spring and by early summer i found the love of my life... fly fishing and this fall introduced my father to it and now he is hooked on it also.


----------



## littlebit (Nov 30, 2008)

My Dad,I have very fond memory's of the years we fished together.


----------



## Troutbumm (Jun 11, 2008)

My Grandpa on my mom's side. He grew up in Tennessee, and he loved catfish!! I still have one of his old tackle boxes and a bait bucket.


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

littlebit said:


> My Dad,I have very fond memory's of the years we fished together.


Me too. Thats what got this thread started.


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

My dad we got a few fish.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

My dad started us fishing with him out on Sag. BAy as soon as we could walk..SO the story goes..He retiered from the City of Sag. fire dept back in 97.But when we were little he would take us fishing with him on some of his days off..and I guess thats the only way my mom would let him go so much is if he took us now and then...I can remember back in the old days..early 80's.. we would drive out about 4-5 miles and then walk out past the pressure cracks and drill with the auger and bottom it out and have to spud through more ice...That stuff was 4 feet thick..He also got us into fishing the cuts up that way for the perch runs..man those were the days....My uncle got me into trolling for pike and muskie..and my brother got me into trout fishing...


----------



## MildBill (Dec 29, 2008)

Although my mother (and my dad when he was alive) told me they first took me fishing when I was 6 months old, my first memories were of fishing with my grandfather. He would not take out any grandkid who fidgeted or made noise (including talking), so I learned how to be quiet and patient. In turn I got to hear many stories of the "good ole days", and learned many invaluable tips about catching fish. That was well over 50 years ago, but many of those memories still stick with me.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Kelly Nueman on the river. One of the best on the East side. In the boat a guy named Don S. from Black River taught me alot. Mostly lure presentation and learning to take what the lake is offering.


----------



## B-ckstopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Norval Stephan,Bernie Fowler,Dan Babbitt,Jay Stephan Sr,Lacey Stephan Sr,Herb Stephan,Jim Wakely, Earl Madison, Barney Vallad,Don Feldhauser, Chuck Feldhauser, Walt Confer, John Hinkle, I got pics fishing the Holy water in cutoffs, tee shirt, and tennis shoes.....with a #5 heddon Old Pal, and a Wicker creel....
Got my first long boat at 14, an old plank soaker.....Had to put it inthe river and sink it for 3 days, every spring to soak up and seal, then haul it out. and it was good to float all summer and fall, weighed a ton, and is laying in the bottom of the AuSable today, "Somewhere" .....:lol:
Still have a hand built Stephan boat from 1950's i fish nowdays


----------

